

MMS fix for original iPhone - timrosenblatt
http://timrosenblatt.com/att_mms_fix/
Here's a fix to make MMS receiving better for the original iPhone.
======
axod
MMS seems like last decades technology to me. Surely most iPhone users are
emailing pics?

It's nice to have backward compatibility, but I don't think lack of MMS was
really that big a deal.

~~~
misterbwong
This is kind of like saying text-messaging is being killed by emailing. The
issue isn't just backwards compatibility, but cross-platform compatibility.

Emailing a picture vs. using MMS only works if the receiver a) has mobile
access to email and b) has said email "pushed" to their phone (or is checking
constantly).

~~~
alrex021
No, text-messaging is actually being killed by twitter and tweet-deck on
iPhone. ;-)

~~~
dandelany
O rly?

Monthly text messages sent:

2000 - 14.4 million

2005 - 9.8 billion

2008 - 110.4 billion

Data:
[http://www.ctia.org/consumer_info/service/index.cfm/AID/1032...](http://www.ctia.org/consumer_info/service/index.cfm/AID/10323)

2010 proj. - 192 billion

Data: <http://blogs.zdnet.com/ITFacts/?p=12176>

I don't think text messages are going to be "killed" by anything in the very
near future.

~~~
jrockway
_I don't think text messages are going to be "killed" by anything in the very
near future._

Except by constantly-increasing prices. (Some people pay 25 cents to receive a
spam message. You can buy an entire newspaper for that amount of money!)

------
tocomment
I can't wait to try it. But whenever I followed the instructions in those text
messages they never worked. I hope this does. Also do I get charged for those?

~~~
timrosenblatt
I think AT&T charges for MMS text messages the same as any other message.

------
eli
Hard not to feel a little schadenfreude over how Apple products don't always
"just work"

~~~
timrosenblatt
Hah! Yeah, I made this for myself to make things a little simpler, and then
other people started loving it too. Figured I'd share.

~~~
timrosenblatt
Also, please offer feedback. Can it get any simpler? :D

~~~
covercash
I could see all of my friends with original iPhones paying for this on the app
store... make it a native app with some polish and a one tap 'save to photo
library' feature and charge $1.99

